# Solved: Trying to update Dell PE 1850 Bios



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am currently trying to update my Dell PE 1850 bios from A04 to A07. I currently do not have an OS installed and am finding it very hard to install the .exe that Dell supplies you with. I have tried booting from a usb drive (fail), does anyone know how I can update my bios to A07 without having to install windows server just to run a simple .exe file? I am trying to get this server to install ESXi but I need to update the Bios. Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Make a bootable CD or diskette. If that is a 32 bit server will ESXi even install on it?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Boot up Windows. It will need Windows to run. It won't run without an OS. No program will.

www.ubcd4win.com for example.

Did you have Windows on the USB drive? What were you trying to boot?

"Boot"="Load an operating system" 
You can't boot without an operating system to load. Otherwise, what are you booting up?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You could do a BartPE cd to get a windows shell running.


----------



## buff3r0vrfl0w (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey thanks for the replies.. turns out it was running 32-bit Xeon's anyways.. I successfully got esxi running in a cluster of a couple dell optiplexes though.. for testing .. anyways thanks for the good replies


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Good. Stay as far away from the BIOS as you can.

You can mark your thread "solved" using the button at the top of the page.


----------

